

Why Users are Running Away from the Dunkin’ Run iPhone App - theappfarm
http://www.theapplicationfarm.com/2009/06/why-users-are-running-away-from-the-dunkin-run-iphone-app/

======
mcantor
I think this might solidify the fact that I'm a terrible person, but I'm
pretty sure I up-voted this entirely because of the schadenfreude elicited
when large corporate software projects fail miserably due to user experience
issues. It's kind of like watching a dog trying to stand on its hind-legs, and
inevitably wobbling onto its side.

That said, I feel kind of bad for Dunkin' Donuts. This kind of problem was
probably not on their radar, but I'm glad that their users sent a clear
message: "You must take user experience into consideration when you develop
software. It is profoundly important and you simply cannot get by without it."
Hopefully Dunkin' Donuts won't be the only company that learns a lesson from
this experience.

------
timmaah
Does it get worse after the login screen? Is the rest of the app usable and
workable?

The article had a great start.. but then one point of why its crap.

~~~
theappfarm
The point is precisely that - what does the rest of the app matter if 60% of
your users are deleting it in frustration after the first screen?

Also - the web portal requiring maiden name and phone number is a bit extreme.
It is as if DD's goal of getting user data outweighed their desire to make the
app easy to load and use.

